# Thinking of Taking up MMA



## LoneRider (Jun 14, 2008)

Greetings,

 I intend to take up MMA at some point in the future, and I just want to sanity check my training plan.

 Here's my MA background up to the present day (I'm 24 years old right now):

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62330

 My intentions are first to develop my striking game utilizing Muay Thai, which I'll start taking up in a few months (November) for a period of about 3.5 years and then develop my ground/grappling game (Brazilian Jiu Jitsu is what I intend to take up for my ground style) for another 3.5 years before I start blending the two together. Ideally I'm looking to find an MMA school that offers one or both styles so I won't have to change schools.

R,

 LoneRider


----------



## paulH (Jun 14, 2008)

http://www.bushido-mma.co.uk/ being trained by a ufc fighter... is probably about as good as it gets... 

probably not very local to you though...

what are you looking to get out of doing mma though? do you want to fight?... are you looking for self defence?...

for me mma wasnt the right thing... i train for self defence and imo jkd suits my personal ethos around that closer... mma training is great but it is obviousley more sport orientated...

your jacksonville right... try google mma jacksonville...

http://www.worldmartialartsjax.com/


----------



## LoneRider (Jun 14, 2008)

In the case of MMA, for fighting on an amateur level. I already have training for self defense, MMA is merely for fun.


----------



## D Dempsey (Jun 14, 2008)

Why not just join an established school with an already developed MMA program that way you will not have put the pieces together yourself?  You will probably get faster results too as the program would already be geared to MMA.  If you plan on fighting it is probably the best option.  Training that long before you jump into your first fight seems silly.  Most of the guy I know who fight amateur trained for about a year or so before their first match and then fight every three months or so.
Is there an American Top Team school in Jacksonville?  I know there all over FL and they are one of the better teams.

edit:  I did a search and didn't find ATT, but there is a Gracie Barra school that offers both the things that you are looking for:
http://jaxbjj.com/


----------



## paulH (Jun 14, 2008)

LoneRider said:


> In the case of MMA, for fighting on an amateur level. I already have training for self defense, MMA is merely for fun.


then http://www.worldmartialartsjax.com/ probably would be a good place to try as they seem to have events at their place... 

good luck


----------



## Nolerama (Jun 14, 2008)

Your boxing will do you some good, as well as your stamina and conditioning.

Have fun with it. I don't get it when people say MMA is more sport-oriented. Self defense is always in mind when training. Sparring will spike your learning curve and will hopefully be beneficial to your overall sense as a fighter. 

Find a gym with people you can get along with and play hard. You'll see styles from all over. You'll learn a lot, and respect aspects of all martial arts.

...It's mixed! Mixed, I tell you! lol...


----------



## LoneRider (Jun 15, 2008)

Sounds good to me. I'll go find an MMA gym in my area (I might be moving soon, I'm negotiating for orders, but if I'm staying in Jacksonville I'll definitely hit up the area you recommended.). 

MMA sounds like it'd be a good time...


----------

